# 1939 GREEN SCHWINN C MODEL



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2021)

I thought those were the Z87-E Spitfire models? 😜


----------



## dogdart (Dec 24, 2021)

Love that green. Too bad mine is red


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2021)

dogdart said:


> Love that green. Too bad mine is redView attachment 1533345



DAM MAN NICE BIKE !!!!! NOTHING WRONG WITH RED... I WOULD TAKE IT 😍🥰😍🥰


----------

